# Kudos to all



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I just want to say congrats and thanks to everyone associated with the origination, transformation from berettagunforum, and dedication to this website. This has become one of the places I check daily just to see what's going on. I know how much work is involved in keeping a website like this current and relevant, and I wanted to let you guys (and gals?) know I really appreciate your efforts. THANK YOU!


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Here here!

Yes, thank you!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> I just want to say congrats and thanks to everyone associated with the origination, transformation from berettagunforum, and dedication to this website. This has become one of the places I check daily just to see what's going on. I know how much work is involved in keeping a website like this current and relevant, and I wanted to let you guys (and gals?) know I really appreciate your efforts. THANK YOU!


Thanks! 

We've worked pretty hard on the site and it's work in progress. But really the "thank you" should go to you guys and the rest of the members who have taken the time to register and give their input. We Thank You!

oh, and suggestions are always welcomed...


----------

